
Cybercrimers stole $0.26M with 6 missed calls - ArunRaja
https://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/how-6-missed-calls-left-mumbai-businessman-robbed-off-rs-1-86-crore-1972131?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
======
zamadatix
For anyone not familiar with Indian currency naming and exchange that seems to
translate to ~$265,500

------
todipa
My phone is the single weakest link to life security.

------
ArunRaja
_Sim swap fraud through missed call_ : How is this done? How can it be
prevented?

